# What would you do with these hops?



## GrumpyPaul (26/2/13)

Hi guys
I am planning on put down a Pale Ale soon. Picked up up my bag of grain from G&G yesterday and a bag of Nelson Sauvin hops.

Last night I decided to do a stocktake of all the bits and pieces of left over hops in the freezer.

What would you suggest in a Pale Ale with the folllowing hops.

40g Nelson (10.5%AA)
20g Cascade (6.2%AA)
12g Galaxy (12.3%)
15g Citra (13.9%)
30g EKG (4.8%)
20g Magum (14.4%)
15g Fuggles (5%)
25g Simcoe (12.6%)
400g CTZ
400g Apollo
400g Nugget
400g Willamette

The grain bill looks like this for an 18l batch

2.5kg JW Ale Malt
700g JW Wheat
200g Briess Torrified Wheat
100g JW Light Munich

US-05 Yeast


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/2/13)

40g Nelson (10.5%AA)
20g Cascade (6.2%AA)
12g Galaxy (12.3%)
15g Citra (13.9%)

25g Simcoe (12.6%)
400g CTZ

At 10 minutes (well maybe not all the CTZ) to around 45 IBU.

Nom nom nom.


----------



## jyo (26/2/13)

45 IBU with that grain bill could be a little over the top (for me) I reckon.

Having around 10 % munich I or 5 % medium crystal would be a different story...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/2/13)

45IBU when it's a 10 minute addition doesn't have the apparent bitterness of 45 IBU. If it was mostly 60 and 30 minute additions, different story.

Mind you, I'm a hop head too. I'm struggling with all commercial pale ales at the moment.


----------



## jyo (26/2/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Mind you, I'm a hop head too. I'm struggling with all commercial pale ales at the moment.



Heavy-handed hop-heathen!

When I looked at the grain bill, I instantly thought of a Murray's Whale Ale example.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/2/13)

jyo said:


> Heavy-handed hop-heathen!
> 
> When I looked at the grain bill, I instantly thought of a Murray's Whale Ale example.


I tried a couple of times to like Murray's Whale Ale and just couldn't.

What about a Stone & Wood Pacific Ale clone? Around 25IBU worth of Galaxy (and Citra, if you can't manage to get the IBU solely from Galaxy) at about 15 minutes.

Pretty much the perfect summer beer then.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/2/13)

I played with IanH's BIAB spreadsheet to get 45 ibu as per Goomba's first suggestion

20 Nelson @ 10
20 Cascade @ 10
10 Galaxy @10
15 Citra @ 10
25 CTZ @ 10

comes in at 45.7 IBUS

Trying out the Stone & Wood idea above - There isnt enough Galaxy and Citra to get 25 IBUs at 15mins out of.

I can get 23.3 by doing 

10 Galaxy @ 20
15 Citra @ 20

or I can supplement the Citra and Galaxy with something else and keep them at 15mins (the following gets 26.3IBU)

10 Galaxy @ 15
15 Citra @ 15
10 Nelson @ 15

aghhh.... so many options and not enough knowledge in my head to decide.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/2/13)

or I can supplement the Citra and Galaxy with something else and keep them at 15mins (the following gets 26.3IBU)

10 Galaxy @ 15
15 Citra @ 15
10 Nelson @ 15

If you don't want it very bitter - do this. Especially if you're experiencing all this warm weather. The Galaxy and Citra in those quantities should stop the Nelson dominating.

Nelson, Citra and Galaxy are a match made in heaven.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/2/13)

I will probably go with the Nelson, Galaxy Citra suggestion.

I like it hoppy but given it will be served up at a party I think I should avoid going too hoppy and bitter in order to please the masses.

Thanks Goomba for all the help


----------



## GalBrew (26/2/13)

BoroniaNewBrewer said:


> I will probably go with the Nelson, Galaxy Citra suggestion.
> 
> I like it hoppy but given it will be served up at a party I think I should avoid going too hoppy and bitter in order to please the masses.
> 
> Thanks Goomba for all the help


I believe that is the combo used in Vale IPA, it will taste very nice. Once thing you might want to do is to put just a small late addition of Simcoe into the brew. Not too much, just a little, it will sit very nicely with the other hops.


----------



## brentice (26/2/13)

I'd probably make some beer with all them hops


----------



## stakka82 (26/2/13)

Whatever you decide on, you know it's going to be good!

Just did an ANZUS IPA with heaps of Columbus, Galaxy and Nelson late... wow!


----------



## bignath (26/2/13)

stakka82 said:


> Whatever you decide on, you know it's going to be good!
> 
> Just did an ANZUS IPA with heaps of Columbus, Galaxy and Nelson late... wow!


3 of my favourite hops....yummo.

wouldn't have a recipe you'd care to share with us would you mate??




please??


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/2/13)

GalBrew said:


> I believe that is the combo used in Vale IPA, it will taste very nice. Once thing you might want to do is to put just a small late addition of Simcoe into the brew. Not too much, just a little, it will sit very nicely with the other hops.


as in about 5g of Simcoe at flameout?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/2/13)

GalBrew said:


> I believe that is the combo used in Vale IPA, it will taste very nice. Once thing you might want to do is to put just a small late addition of Simcoe into the brew. Not too much, just a little, it will sit very nicely with the other hops.


I love Vale IPA. Not a real IPA, but leaving that alone, it's a great beer, full of flavour.


----------



## stakka82 (27/2/13)

Big Nath said:


> 3 of my favourite hops....yummo.
> 
> wouldn't have a recipe you'd care to share with us would you mate??
> 
> ...


14 litre batch...

Total Grain (kg): 3.400
Total Hops (g): 100.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 60.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 83
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

Grain Bill
----------------
3.200 kg Pilsner (94.12%)
0.200 kg Caramunich II (5.88%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.7 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with US-05

It actually finished at 1010.

It's great but if I were to do it again I'd add 4 or 5% medium or dark crystal, and up the bitterness by maybe 5 IBU from heavier late additions.


----------

